# Fifty shades of grey



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Back and forth . . ..

Back and forth . . ..

In and out . . . .

In and out . . . .

A little to the right ..

A little to the left . . . .

She could feel the sweat on her forehead . . . .

Between her breasts . . . .

And, trickling down the small of her back . . . .

She was getting near to the end.

He was in ecstasy . . . .

with a huge smile on his face as his wife moved . . .

Forwards then backwards. . . .

Forward then backward. . . .

Again .. . . .

and again . . . .

Her heart was pounding now . . . .

Her face was flushed . . . .

She moaned . . . .

softly at first, then began to groan louder . . . .

Finally .. . . .

totally exhausted . . . .

she let out a piercing scream . . . .

"OK, OK, you smug btrd, I can't parallel park. You do it!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Genius


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

lol


----------

